# Dying Car!!!



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a 93 Altima SE that has been giving me problems recently. The car seem to start without pumping the gas quite a bit. Sometimes, it starts ok when you first start it; but it doesn't start when starting it up again. I'm thinking:

a: Fuel pump malfunction? (no, this can't be...i smell gas burning)
b: Mass Air Flow Sensor malfunction.
c: Bad Spark Plugs. (I gotta check them out)
d: Bad Fuel/Air mixture (so how do i fix this problem?)

Any suggestions?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A good tune up should cure the problem. Replace the air and fuel filters, the spark plugs (stock NGK are the best in my opinion) and the distributor cap and rotor. Try that first then let us know.

Troy


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I took it to the shop and it seems like the one of the sensors (MAF) and cooling sensor was malfunctioning. Looks like my wallets gonna drain away again. Maybe this aftermarket K&N cone air filter is causing the problems. Shoud get my airbox back....


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> A good tune up should cure the problem. Replace the air and fuel filters, the spark plugs (stock NGK are the best in my opinion) and the distributor cap and rotor. Try that first then let us know.
> 
> Troy


Took it to the shop and hooked it up to the computer. It seems that it was the knock sensor malfunction. This part was replaced and it runs fine. I wonder if I had just reset the computer would it have been the same and would have cost me less.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The knock sensor possibly could have been bad but...

I'm glad you got it all taken of though.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Praetorian_1975 said:


> Thanks for the info. I took it to the shop and it seems like the one of the sensors (MAF) and cooling sensor was malfunctioning. Looks like my wallets gonna drain away again. Maybe this aftermarket K&N cone air filter is causing the problems. Shoud get my airbox back....


The air filter can cause problems on some cars but not usually on Altimas, so you should be fine.

Troy


----------

